# N7 Locked Up!



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

I was playing a game on my N7 and it just locked up. Screen is frozen and i can't reboot it or do anything! It can't be seen by my PC either. Normally i would pull battery to reset but i don't know if thats possible with this thing.

help?

edit: nevermind, i was able to reboot it by holding down volume up/down + power


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

For future reference if you just keep holding the power button it will reset.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

